# Ein Bericht bei den klügeren Nachbarn



## dvill (28 Oktober 2004)

Noch tummeln sich Dialeraufsteller in Österreich, mit dem üblichen Inkassogetöse, siehe ->

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

ORF schrieb:
			
		

> Consul-Info BV
> Das Beispiel, auf das HELP aufmerksam wurde, ist eine bemerkenswerte Konstruktion:
> Die Firma sitzt in den Niederlanden, gefordert werden Gebühren für österreichische Mehrwertnummern und eingetrieben wird das Geld von einem Deutschen Rechtsanwaltsbüro mit Zweigstelle in Salzburg.
> Die Rede ist von der Consul-Info BV, die derzeit für heftigen Ärger bei zahlreichen Verbrauchern und für eine Beschwerdeflut bei Konsumentenschutzeinrichtungen sorgt.





			
				ORF schrieb:
			
		

> In den Zahlungsaufforderungen wird zwar die Rechtmäßigkeit der Mehrwertnummern-Forderungen von "Consul-Info BV" – meist aus dem Jahr 2003 – betont, aber keineswegs bewiesen. So entspricht zum Beispiel eine der umstrittenen Seiten, die Page "vorna***.de" auch heute noch nicht den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen.



Ach nee, der Consul in Austria... Und der Eintreiber ist die Anwaltskanzlei A,W,T in München...
cj


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2004)

*Folgeartikel vom 31.10.2004*

Unter http://help.orf.at/?story=1733

wird berichtet, dass AWT angeblich das Mandat für C. (zumindest in Österreich) niedergelegt hätte.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2004)

ORF schrieb:
			
		

> In einer Email an help.ORF.at wollte man mit Verweis auf die " Verschwiegenheitsverpflichtung" zwar keine Gründe für das Einlenken bekannt geben, es wurde jedoch betont, dass alle Betroffenen über die Mandatsniederlegung unterrichtet worden seien.
> Außerdem hätte man sich für die "zugefügten Unannehmlichkeiten" entschuldigt, so Rechtsanwalt A*T*.
> Vollmacht für Rückforderung
> Wer bereits Geld überwiesen hat, kann die Kanzlei mit einer Vollmacht zur Rückforderung bewegen - ohne das dadurch Gebühren anfallen.
> Zahlt Consul-Info BV nicht zurück, so müsse man "eine Lösung suchen" so Anwalt A*T* auf eine telefonische help-Anfrage.


Es bleibt zu wünschen, dass AWT sich auch einmal bei denen meldet, denen sie im Auftrag der Kölner Mahnschreiben geschickt haben. Cicojore&friends warten gespannt


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2004)

*Noch ein Nachtrag*

Unter http://help.orf.at/?story=1747 gibt es noch einen Nachtrag zur Berichterstattung über die Firma C.

http://help.orf.at/?story=1747


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2004)

orf schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma ließ über die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei A*W*T* Rechnungen für angeblich benutzte Internetdienste einheben.
> Mittlerweile hat die Kanzlei ihre Aktivitäten eingestellt und treibt kein Geld mehr ein.
> Wer bereits Geld überwiesen hat, kann über die Kanzlei kostenlos versuchen, den Betrag von Consul-Info zurückfordern.


Das klingt aber gar nicht gut... Zum Haare raufen für den Consul... tststs...
Gibt's denn keine Stellungnahme von AWT? Sind ja auch hierzulande nicht unaktiv. Haben die sich wirklich durchgerungen, den Betroffenen zu helfen, _bereits überwiesenes Geld zurück zu erhalten?_. Wäre ja löblich, oder?


----------



## sascha (4 November 2004)

> Gibt's denn keine Stellungnahme von AWT?



Ich frag mal nach.


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

*Consul*

  Die münchener Anwaltskanzlei arbeitet lt einem Schreiben nicht mehr für Consul


----------



## technofreak (6 November 2004)

*Re: Consul*



			
				chrisug schrieb:
			
		

> Die münchener Anwaltskanzlei arbeitet lt einem Schreiben nicht mehr für Consul


wo steht das? ohne Quellenangaben sind solche Informationen  wertlos 

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2004)

Sascha will doch nachfragen... AWT scheint nach übereinstimmenden Berichten das Mandat niedergelegt zu haben, wie es auch der "Gast" hier postete


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Unter http://help.orf.at/?story=1733
> wird berichtet, dass AWT angeblich das Mandat für C. (zumindest in Österreich) niedergelegt hätte.





			
				ORF schrieb:
			
		

> In einer Email an help.ORF.at wollte man mit Verweis auf die " Verschwiegenheitsverpflichtung" zwar keine Gründe für das Einlenken bekannt geben, es wurde jedoch betont, dass alle Betroffenen über die Mandatsniederlegung unterrichtet worden seien.
> Außerdem hätte man sich für die "zugefügten Unannehmlichkeiten" entschuldigt, so Rechtsanwalt A*T*	Vollmacht für Rückforderung
> Wer bereits Geld überwiesen hat, kann die Kanzlei mit einer Vollmacht zur Rückforderung bewegen - ohne das dadurch Gebühren anfallen.
> Zahlt Consul-Info BV nicht zurück, so müsse man "eine Lösung suchen" so Anwalt A*T* auf eine telefonische help-Anfrage.



die Quelle hierfür ist eben der ORF-Bericht oben:
http://help.orf.at/?story=1733

weitere Quelle:
http://wien.arbeiterkammer.at/www-397-IP-17840.html
Hier wird der Name der Kanzlei nicht genannt, aber es heisst dort:



			
				Arbeitskammer Österreich schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei eine Zahlungsaufforderung im Auftrag der Consul-Info BV bekommen hat, kann aufatmen. *Den AK Konsumentenschützern liegt nun ein Schreiben der Kanzlei vor, dass sie auf Grund der "Einwendungen der betroffenen Konsumenten und auf Grund eigener Feststellungen" den Auftrag zurückgelegt und die Betroffenen bereits verständigt hat*.


(Hervorhebung aka)

Sascha wollte doch nachfragen... Es grüßen gespannt:
f/cj/aka&Friends


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

*Und noch ein Nachtrag*

Beim ORF scheint man neuerdings am Thema Dialer Gefallen zu finden. Ein weiterer Nachtrag findet sich unter:


http://help.orf.at/?story=1770


----------



## cicojaka (12 November 2004)

ORF schrieb:
			
		

> Geld bereits "weitergereicht"?
> Bei einer telefonischen Nachfrage erklärte uns Rechtsanwalt A*T* [von A*W*T*, München] immerhin, es hätten schon einige Betroffene den geforderten Betrag überwiesen, das Geld sei aber schon an die Niederländische "Consul Info BV" weitergegeben worden.
> 
> Das ganze wäre "ein bisschen blöd gelaufen", und man betreibe künftig sicher nie wieder Dialer-Forderungen, so der Anwalt. Ob das den Konsumenten – die im Schnitt um die 100 Euro überwiesen haben – hilft, sei dahingestellt.



???????????????????????
Da kann der Consul also beruhigt sein Geld zählen, Zoetermeer, Holland, au weia, muss irgendwo hinter Krasnojarsk liegen, oder?


----------



## tomajo72 (5 Oktober 2011)

Kann hier mal jemand drüberlesen. was macht man hier am besten das ist doch schrunz das ganze wird immer höher und höher von den kosten ....

Sehr geehrter Herrxxxxxxxxxxxx,

unsere Mandantschaft moniert die ausbleibende Zahlung. Sie fordert uns auf,
nunmehr einen
Mahn- und Vollstreckungsbescheid gegen Sie zu erwirken und die
Zwangsvollstreckung einzuleiten.

Sie hatten ausreichend Zeit, die Angelegenheit außergerichtlich zu
erledigen, die Forderung
in monatlichen Raten auszugleichen oder mit uns über eine teilweise
Reduzierung der Forderung
zu sprechen. Sie haben alle diese Möglichkeiten ungenutzt verstreichen
lassen. Wir werden der
dringenden Aufforderung unserer Mandantschaft zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung
der Forderung
jetzt nachkommen müssen.

Namens und in Vollmacht unserer Mandantin setzen wir Ihnen hiermit zur
Begleichung der Forderung
in Höhe von 355,91 EUR eine Ausschlussfrist bis einschließlich

 20.10.11

Sie müssen sich dringend mit uns in Verbindung setzen und die Forderung
zumindest ratenweise
ausgleichen, da die nun auf Sie zukommenden weiteren Anwalts-, Gerichts- und
Gerichtsvollzieher-
kosten den geltend gemachten Forderungsbetrag deutlich übersteigen werden!

Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

Auer Witte Thiel
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung

Bayerstraße 27, 80335 München
Tel.: +49 (089) 59 06 83 16
FAX: +49 (089) 59 06 83 145
www.auerwittethiel.de
[email protected]

Bankverbindung:

Deutschland: Postbank München: Kontonummer: 5 201 807 BLZ: 70010080
 IBAN: DE76 7001 0080 0005 2018 07; SWIFT (BIC)
PBNKDEFF

Österreich: Salzburg München Bank: Kontonummer: 100255 BLZ: 19645
 IBAN: AT17 1964 5000 0010 0255; SWIFT (BIC):
RVSAAT2SSMB

Schweiz: SWISS POST - PostFinance: Kontonummer: 40-635038-4 Clearing:
09000
 IBAN: CH77 0900 0000 4063 5038 4; SWIFT: (BIC)
POFICHBEXXX

Niederlande: Rabobank Helmond: Kontonummer 1040.71.397
 IBAN: NL30 RABO 0104 0713 97; SWIFT (BIC) RABONL2U

Diese E-Mail enthält vertrauliche und/oder rechtlich geschützte
Informationen. Wenn Sie nicht der
richtige Adressat sind oder diese E-Mail irrtümlichhaben, informieren Sie
bitte sofort den Absender
und vernichten Sie diese Mail. Das unerlaubte Kopieren sowie die unbefugte
Weitergabe dieser Mail
ist nicht gestattet.

This e-mail may contain confidential and/or privileged information. If you
are not the intended
recipient (or have received this e-mail in error) please notify the sender
immediately and destroy
this e-mail. Any unauthorized copying, disclosure or distribution of the
material in this e-mail is
strictly forbidden


----------



## tomajo72 (5 Oktober 2011)

wie sieht es eigentlich beim verbraucherschutz aus die sind doch immer hinter her gewesen bei solchen sachen...machen die den säcken nicht mal den gar aus da kommt man ja schon auf falsche gedanken...


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2011)

Du kramst einen 7 Jahre alten Thread wieder raus und prollst sachfremd hier rum! Worum gehts überhaupt, womit können wir dir helfen? Seit wann macht der Herr Verbraucherschutz (wer ist das überhaupt?) Anwälten den Gar aus?


----------

